# E-mail reply for answer to BB post.



## Segiah (Sep 15, 2005)

I am a member of another BB with a format the same as the TUG BB. When ever I post a new thread and some one answers it, I get an e-mail with the reply. I also get an e-mail every time anyone  makes a reply. If I reply to another post, every time anyone replies to that post I get an e-mail containing each new reply.

I can display the entire post by clicking on  the url in the e-mail.

This is very handy. Why can't the TUG bulletin board do this?

P E H


----------



## CaliDave (Sep 15, 2005)

You can.. I think its in your user settings. Or you can click the thread tools and subscribe to this thread.


----------



## Segiah (Sep 15, 2005)

CaliDave,

Any more information on how the e-mail replies can be started?

P E H


----------



## Pat H (Sep 15, 2005)

Segiah said:
			
		

> CaliDave,
> 
> Any more information on how the e-mail replies can be started?
> 
> P E H



Go to "User CP", click on "Edit Options". Under "Messaging & Notification" go to "Default Thread Subscription Mode" and change it to "Instant Email Notification".


----------



## Segiah (Sep 17, 2005)

Pat,

I think I did what you told me to do. Please send a reply and see if I did it correctly and I get an e-mail.  

P E H


----------



## Pat H (Sep 17, 2005)

Paul, did it work?


----------



## Segiah (Sep 17, 2005)

Pat H

Yes, it worked.

Thank you very much.

P E H


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 17, 2005)




----------

